# A "I can't get on 902" Thread



## barrmy

There are a lot of questions in the rom/developer threads with issues on how to get to .902. To avoid those threads going into non-rom issues, I'm providing some generic tips below and will help as I can.

In order to help, we will likely need more than just 'flashing doesn't work', or 'i can't get to recovery'..we need specific errors you get in STOCK recovery (not bootstrap or safestrap). 
---------------------------
*Important Notes:*
*Safestrap Note* from Timmy10Shoes


> For those of you that use safestrap, I would recommand BEFORE you boot "safe" side and flash a rom, make a preinstall image of the stock preinstall partition. Go to /dev/block and copy the preinstall to your sdcard, and rename it ending in .img, "preinstall.img". Then when a update hits you can just reflash the preinstall of the build your on with moto-fastboot and be able to take OTA updates as long as you didn't alter anything else on your stock side. It will erase your "safe" side rom, but you can just reflash it on the "safe" side and restore your old data.


To add, you can do the copy via Root Explorer, and can always restore the 'safe' side by performing a safestrap backup, and then reinstalling the rom zip and restoring the backup after you're on 902.

*Root Note* (thanks Brenardo for reminder):
Make sure you Forever Root your device before going to 902. If you forgot, then just restore to 5.8.893, root, and you'll be fine.
---------------------------
*#1: Restoring Your Device*
If you're on 5.5.*886*, 5.5.*893*, or 5.9.*901* then skip to #2: Flashing your Device below. 
If you are on 5.7.x or 5.8.x then you need to get to 5.5.893:
- Linux/Mac: BionicRestorer
- Windows: Bionic Path Saver 1-Click
The PathSaver is currently down, an alternative is Timmy10Shoes guide here

Dhacker29 updated his R3l3as3droot tool:
- Linux/Mac: 902-Bionic_Pathsaver_LINUX-MAC.zip
- Windows: 902-Bionic_Pathsaver_WINDOWS.zip

Important: Do not forgot to root after restore before going to 902
-----------------------------
*#2 - Flashing Your Device*
All Flashing for 5.9.902 is done in STOCK recovery
a) Download the 5.5.893 to 5.9.902 upgrade file, or 5.9.901 to 5.9.902 patch for your respective system upgrade
place this in your SDCARD-EXT (the micro sd card) or you won't find it in stock recovery
md5sum for the 5.5.893 to 5.9.902 upgrade is 7ae7e3d6e25bd19235107247ce57f825
md5sum for the 5.9.901 to 5.9.902 upgrade is 81aa48ea8d67b830a11ff727e6da284f

Note: Motorola update files are always named on the version you're coming FROM
Since this can get confusing if you keep old files (e.g. the 5.5.893 to 901 upgrade is the same filename as 5.5.893 to 902), it is safe to rename them to something you prefer like BionicUpgrade.5.5.893.to.5.9.902.zip (do not uses spaces, use periods or underscores)

Everyone can get into fastbook/stock recovery, if you can't then something is very wrong and that's very unlikely.
- Turn phone off
- Press and hold BOTH volume up and down at the same time
- Press power button while holding BOTH volume up and down to get to Boot Mode Selection Menu
- Press down once to highlight RECOVERY
- Press up to select RECOVERY
- You should be on a screen with an android and a trigle with an ! in it, press BOTH volume up and down at the same time to see menu
- Select 'apply update from sdcard' by pressing volume down once, then power
- Find the 902 file you downloaded above (or893 update if you're still on 886)
- If you're on 5.5.886, flash 5.5.893 first, then flash 5.9.902
- If you're on 5.5.893, flash 5.9.902

If these tips don't help, please reply with your issues


----------



## Brenardo

Patch listed works... .901 to .902

Make sure to unfreeze and forever root

Flash in stock recovery no need to wipe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Ax562

I'm on safestrap. If I do this:

- Turn phone off
- Press and hold BOTH volume up and down at the same time
- Press power button while holding BOTH volume up and down to get to Boot Mode Selection Menu
- Press down once to highlight RECOVERY
- Press up to select RECOVERY
- You should be on a screen with an android and a trigle with an ! in it, press BOTH volume up and down at the same time to see menu
- Select 'apply update from sdcard' by pressing volume down once, then power
- Find the 902 file you downloaded above (or893 update if you're still on 886)
- If you're on 5.5.886, flash 5.5.893 from here, then flash 5.9.902
- If you're on 5.5.893, flash 5.9.902

Will it affect my non safe system? I'm on .893 in non safe system and running kin3tx. Will this update or any update method mess up my non safe system? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## AngelBladeVII

When I try to update it I keep getting the error "assert failed: apply_patch_check"


----------



## mgx

i lost root when jumping from 5.5.893 -> 5.9.902. how can i get it back?







(

i was already forever rooted by using tehroot v1.1


----------



## mgx

now im in a huge problem, links to bionic path saver are down and i cant flash back to 893 using rsdlite........ someone please help


----------



## Ax562

mgx said:


> i lost root when jumping from 5.5.893 -> 5.9.902. how can i get it back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> i was already forever rooted by using tehroot v1.1


Wait...You lost root? I have heard mixed reviews, some people lose root and others do not. I'm really thinking twice of updating to .902. Does anyone know if I update safesystem will it affect my non safe system in safestrap?


----------



## barrmy

Ax562 said:


> I'm on safestrap. If I do this:
> [...]
> Will it affect my non safe system? I'm on .893 in non safe system and running kin3tx. Will this update or any update method mess up my non safe system? Thanks for any advice!


This update will wipe your non-safe, so do a TiBu backup and I use SMS Backup & Restore for sms.

Toggle back into your non safe (kin3tx), go to safestrap app and uninstall it first before proceeding with the restore. I dont know if it'll patch 893 with kin3tx or if you'll need to restore first to stock/blur


----------



## barrmy

AngelBladeVII said:


> When I try to update it I keep getting the error "assert failed: apply_patch_check"


this is because you're either using the wrong file above or you're not on a stock system, you need to do the restoral from step 1 above to clear whatever may be holding you back


----------



## barrmy

regarding root:
If you do a restore, it will remove root, all you need to do it forever root it after restoring, and BEFORE going to 902. If you lost it and are on 902 already, just revert back to 893, root, and then come back to 902.

mgx, i'll pm you a dropbox link to the 1 click


----------



## mgx

barrmy said:


> regarding root:
> If you do a restore, it will remove root, all you need to do it forever root it after restoring, and BEFORE going to 902. If you lost it and are on 902 already, just revert back to 893, root, and then come back to 902.
> 
> mgx, i'll pm you a dropbox link to the 1 click


tysfm lol heart is in my stomach thinking this piece of crap isn't coming back :3

also can you post a link to the forever root used that is confirmed as working because i tried using tehroot v1.1 but no dice


----------



## AngelBladeVII

barrmy said:


> this is because you're either using the wrong file above or you're not on a stock system, you need to do the restoral from step 1 above to clear whatever may be holding you back


I'm actually on stock 893


----------



## barrmy

mgx - check your pm
don't worry, i've reverted/restored/rooted/lost root dozens of times and always came out fine...

for others, here is the link to the Windows 1-Click PathSaver (credit to p3droid): http://db.tt/Sra7wJqy
Unzip BionicPathSaver.zip
Unzip BPS_fix.rar to same directory (this is needed to keep root)
Unzip 901 fix only if you're on 901
Run runmebbb.bat from command prompt


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Anyone that is using safestrap and has a 2nd rom flashed on the safe side, the update will not flash. Safestrap installs the 2nd rom in the preinstall partiton, which updates do assert. You will have to flash the preinstall from whatever build your on (only 866 or 893), unless you made a preinstall.img of 901.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

You can use rsd lite to flash the 866 build here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here-windowsmaclinux-support/ and and then forever root and apply the 893 and 902 updates back to back in stock recovery.


----------



## barrmy

Timmy10shoes said:


> Anyone that is using safestrap and has a 2nd rom flashed on the safe side, the update will not flash. Safestrap installs the 2nd rom in the preinstall partiton, which updates do assert. You will have to flash the preinstall from whatever build your on (only 866 or 893), unless you made a preinstall.img of 901.


I didn't have a problem with preinstall using this method:
I had 5.9.901 on the nonsafe, and ics4bionic on safe. I booted into 901, uninstalled safestrap, did the linux 1 click restore, and flashed back to 893 and then straight to 902. Since I forgot to forever root, I went back again from 902 to 893 to 902. Reinstalled safestrap and could boot back to ics4bionic just fine (i may have had to refresh the last ics zip)


----------



## Timmy10shoes

barrmy said:


> I didn't have a problem with preinstall using this method:
> I had 5.9.901 on the nonsafe, and ics4bionic on safe. I booted into 901, uninstalled safestrap, did the linux 1 click restore, and flashed back to 893 and then straight to 902. Since I forgot to forever root, I went back again from 902 to 893 to 902. Reinstalled safestrap and could boot back to ics4bionic just fine (i may have had to refresh the last ics zip)


Thats because the 1 click restore reflashed your phone, including the preinstall. If your on 866 or 893 you just have to flash the preinstall only. Instead of reflashing everything.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Lastly, for those of you that use safestrap, I would recommand BEFORE you boot "safe" side and flash a rom, make a preinstall image of the stock preinstall partition. Go to /dev/block and copy the preinstall to your sdcard, and rename it ending in .img, "preinstall.img". Then when a update hits you can just reflash the preinstall of the build your on with moto-fastboot and be able to take OTA updates as long as you didn't alter anything else on your stock side. It will erase your "safe" side rom, but you can just reflash it on the "safe" side and restore your old data.


----------



## AngelBladeVII

I have stock 893 when safe system is disabled and ics4 when it's enabled. At one point i moved some of the stock apps. If i use the first metod listed will it get them back cause i think that's the problem why it won't update mine.


----------



## dincodee99

now that im on 902 superuser permissions denies bootstrap, I was on 893 before this with root. Any ideas


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

"""#2 - Flash 5.9.902 from STOCK recovery
a) Get the 5.9.902 download file (from 5.5.893), or 5.9.901 to 5.9.902 patch (from 5.9.901)
place this in your SDCARD-EXT (the micro sd card) or you won't find it in stock recovery
md5sum for the 5.5.893 to 5.9.902 upgrade is 7ae7e3d6e25bd19235107247ce57f825
md5sum for the 5.9.901 to 5.9.902 upgrade is 81aa48ea8d67b830a11ff727e6da284f""

When you say get the download file for 5.9.902 (from the 5.5.893) are you saying that there should be something listed as 5.9.902 or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## barrmy

AngelBladeVII said:


> I have stock 893 when safe system is disabled and ics4 when it's enabled. At one point i moved some of the stock apps. If i use the first metod listed will it get them back cause i think that's the problem why it won't update mine.


It'll be hit or miss if you moved/deleted them. The flash does require the bloatware to be present AFAIK. If they are just frozen in TiBu or some other program, you should be able to unfreeze.


----------



## barrmy

CrazyGuyCD said:


> When you say get the download file for 5.9.902 (from the 5.5.893) are you saying that there should be something listed as 5.9.902 or am I reading this wrong?


That link contains the 5.5.893 to 5.9.902 upgrade zip that needs to be flashed.
The filename is always the FROM rom name, so it'll be named Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip when you download


----------



## Ax562

Timmy10shoes said:


> Lastly, for those of you that use safestrap, I would recommand BEFORE you boot "safe" side and flash a rom, make a preinstall image of the stock preinstall partition. Go to /dev/block and copy the preinstall to your sdcard, and rename it ending in .img, "preinstall.img". Then when a update hits you can just reflash the preinstall of the build your on with moto-fastboot and be able to take OTA updates as long as you didn't alter anything else on your stock side. It will erase your "safe" side rom, but you can just reflash it on the "safe" side and restore your old data.


What I want to do is save my current non safe system (kin3tx .893), go to .902 and restore kin3tx exactly how I had it before. I think there is at least 1 problem with this.

1. Kin3tx isn't compatible with .902 (atleast to my knowledge).
2. If I'm able to put back my old non safe system (assuming that it's compatible) wont it have compatibility issues since it's build was based off .893?

I'm trying to avoid flashing EVERYTHING back and setting up my phone all over AGAIN. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

HMm don't know where my post went. So Im getting the Error status 7 so Im guessing it has to do with the framework so I need to go through TImmy10Toes route?


----------



## barrmy

Ax562 said:


> What I want to do is save my current non safe system (kin3tx .893), go to .902 and restore kin3tx exactly how I had it before. I think there is at least 1 problem with this.
> 
> 1. Kin3tx isn't compatible with .902 (atleast to my knowledge).
> 2. If I'm able to put back my old non safe system (assuming that it's compatible) wont it have compatibility issues since it's build was based off .893?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid flashing EVERYTHING back and setting up my phone all over AGAIN. Thank you for all the help!


it was based on 5.8.893 system, but there is a version built with support for the 901 radios 
you run a big chance of kin3tx not working, if you load the right libs to system/lib (look for the 901 and custom roms thread) then it should work in theory, but can't guarantee it


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Sweet, tried installing Liberty 2.1 on my phone since I lost kinetix now Im in bootloop. Awesome day. Especially when I needed codes that are only on my phone.


----------



## shaggy5991

ok so im new to the bionic and moto for that matter,
when i got it i forever rooted and stock recovery flashed the .901 zip 
then i installed safestrap enabled safe mode and flashed eclipse 2.1

how would i get to .902

i downloaded the .901 to .902 zip and put it on the root of my sd

im confused on what all to do on safestrap to have it all set up right

do i go to my unsafe system (my stock system with .901) then uninstal safestrap then flash 
or do i do it all from safe side aka my eclipse rom

i know its been posted but if somone could give me a step by step for what im on id b apriciated i just got the bioniv 3 days ago dont ant to mess it up


----------



## barrmy

CrazyGuyCD: were you able to get on 902 stock at least? i'm not sure how you ended up on liberty


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Listen ya'll, if you have flashed a 2nd rom with safestrap. The update will NOT succeed, even if you go back to your stock side and uninstall safestrap. Your preinstall partition is missing the proper files.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

barrmy said:


> CrazyGuyCD: were you able to get on 902 stock at least? i'm not sure how you ended up on liberty


No I never got to it. I kept getting an error and I was just going to say screw it and go to Liberty to play with that. However Im just looping at the moment. Downloading Timmy10shoes' flashme.zip file thing to see if that can get me to .893 stock and then Ill try moving to 5.9.902 again. Fun


----------



## barrmy

shaggy5991 said:


> ok so im new to the bionic and moto for that matter,
> when i got it i forever rooted and stock recovery flashed the .901 zip
> then i installed safestrap enabled safe mode and flashed eclipse 2.1
> 
> how would i get to .902
> 
> i downloaded the .901 to .902 zip and put it on the root of my sd
> 
> im confused on what all to do on safestrap to have it all set up right
> 
> do i go to my unsafe system (my stock system with .901) then uninstal safestrap then flash
> or do i do it all from safe side aka my eclipse rom
> 
> i know its been posted but if somone could give me a step by step for what im on id b apriciated i just got the bioniv 3 days ago dont ant to mess it up


Eclipse may not work with 902...(i haven't checked) 
You also will need to reflash eclipse in safestrap after you're done (see Timmy's note that I added to the op on backing up your preinstall )

Safestrap in boot back to non-safe (your stock system)
Open safestrap app and uninstall recovery
Since you're on 901 , download the patch 901-->902 file and follow the instructions on flashing from the stock recovery from the op 
Reinstall safestrap and safestrap recovery and you should be good to go


----------



## Timmy10shoes

CrazyGuyCD said:


> No I never got to it. I kept getting an error and I was just going to say screw it and go to Liberty to play with that. However Im just looping at the moment. Downloading Timmy10shoes' flashme.zip file thing to see if that can get me to .893 stock and then Ill try moving to 5.9.902 again. Fun


It will bring you back to stock 866. Forever root and flash both the 893 and 902 updates back to back in recovery.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Timmy10shoes said:


> It will bring you back to stock 866. Forever root and flash both the 893 and 902 updates back to back in recovery.


Ok RSD lite wasnt in the flashme.zip

EDIT: Bah where's the RSD lite


----------



## shaggy5991

so what is the proper way to get from where i am to .902
would flashing back to unsafe uninstaling safe strap 
using 4everroot for whatever to go back to .893 then installing work?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

After closer inspection, I may be wrong. I looked over the update files and didn't see a preinstall patch as their was in the 893 update. If not, that will make everything alot easier. I'm testing now.


----------



## shaggy5991

barrmy said:


> Eclipse may not work with 902...(i haven't checked)
> You also will need to reflash eclipse in safestrap after you're done (see Timmy's note that I added to the op on backing up your preinstall )
> 
> Safestrap in boot back to non-safe (your stock system)
> Open safestrap app and uninstall recovery
> Since you're on 901 , download the patch 901-->902 file and follow the instructions on flashing from the stock recovery from the op
> Reinstall safestrap and safestrap recovery and you should be good to go


timmy10shoes said even if it was done like this i would b missing the propper files 
can anyone confirm either way


----------



## Timmy10shoes

shaggy5991 said:


> timmy10shoes said even if it was done like this i would b missing the propper files
> can anyone confirm either way


working on it now


----------



## marsha12151

Wow! So simple. I used your method from 893 to 902 and it worked just fine.

Thank you so much.


----------



## shaggy5991

Sounds great I'll give you some thanks lol I really appreciate the help I just came from the thunderbolt and this is a whole new game


----------



## RockyC

Great thread, thanks! I'll definitely use the instructions if I need to.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I stand corrected. Unlike the 893 update, 902 does not have a preinstall patch. So you should be able to boot recovery and install the update while safestrapped.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Ok I ran the script. Rebooted the phone. Lost root. I ran Pete's Motorola Root Tools but it's not rooting it.


----------



## barrmy

CrazyGuyCD said:


> Ok I ran the script. Rebooted the phone. Lost root. I ran Pete's Motorola Root Tools but it's not rooting it.


which rom are you on


----------



## IA10ECN

Would it be a good idea to go ahead and flash the preinstall of 893 before we move up to 902 just so we can make a clean copy to save? i would think that would be easier than going back to 893 if to clean up the mess just in case another OTA comes later. Last question... Is replacing the preinstall as simple as extracting the 893FXZ onto the computer and moving the preinstall disc image into dev/block/ or do I have to flash the full FXZ.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

barrmy said:


> which rom are you on


Im on stock 5.5.886 as far as i know


----------



## Harpdoc

I got to 902 then installed the latest Eclipse rom. Got no data at all. Wifi and everything else was OK, but no Verizon signal. Had to start over and am now on my way back to 902. I'll just live with rooted stock until there's a custom rom that is confirmed to work with 902.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Harpdoc said:


> I got to 902 then installed the latest Eclipse rom. Got no data at all. Wifi and everything else was OK, but no Verizon signal. Had to start over and am now on my way back to 902. I'll just live with rooted stock until there's a custom rom that is confirmed to work with 902.


eclipse 2.1 works just fine on 902


----------



## Timmy10shoes

IA10ECN said:


> Would it be a good idea to go ahead and flash the preinstall of 893 before we move up to 902 just so we can make a clean copy to save? i would think that would be easier than going back to 893 if to clean up the mess just in case another OTA comes later. Last question... Is replacing the preinstall as simple as extracting the 893FXZ onto the computer and moving the preinstall disc image into dev/block/ or do I have to flash the full FXZ.


That is a great idea. The next update may well have a preinstall patch. I'm very suprised that 902 didn't. Trying to just copy over may indeed work, but it probably is not a good idea. You just have to moto-fastboot the preinstall image only, not all the images.


----------



## shaggy5991

So we can just go back to unsafe uninstal safestrap and flash .902


----------



## barrmy

CrazyGuyCD said:


> Im on stock 5.5.886 as far as i know


try ROTA893 or some of the tools on Timmy10Shoes unbrick thread


----------



## IA10ECN

Timmy10shoes said:


> That is a great idea. The next update may well have a preinstall patch. I'm very suprised that 902 didn't. Trying to just copy over may indeed work, but it probably is not a good idea. You just have to moto-fastboot the preinstall image only, not all the images.


The bionic is my first android device. I have followed you guys since launch to research what I could do and what I wanted to do with the phone. It took me two months to commit to simply rooting. If I have known it was just that easy. This though is complicated to me... I know how to get to fast boot... I have watched videos on Full FXZs, but how do I moto-fastboot the preinstall image only.

Found this under $75 Unbrick me please and it worked. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12769-75-unbrick-me-please/page__st__10
Thanks to eckdawg5

k this is what I did and it worked. Put the contents of the extracted moto-fastboot and the extracted fxz file into one file on the c:/ root. I named mine stock. As far as commands, I typed:
cd C:/ stock *enter*
Moto-fastboot.exe flash preinstall preinstall.img *enter* it'll take a couple minutes
Moto-fastboot.exe reboot *enter*
Thanks again 2k7gt for helping me


----------



## BrianMigs

System Version:
5.8.894.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Baseband Version:
CDMA_N_03.1C.57Rltedc_u_5.15.01
Webtop:
WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
Kernel Version:
[email protected]#1

What system am I on? I'm running Kinetx1.0


----------



## mikeymaxima14

I'm just having trouble getting back to stock I deleted like a dumb ass. So getting my system to stock 901 is my challenge, I just need to devote more time. Ideally if anyone had a file I can flash in CWM recovery that gets me stock. I think that will work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## barrmy

BrianMigs said:


> System Version:
> 5.8.894.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> Baseband Version:
> CDMA_N_03.1C.57Rltedc_u_5.15.01
> Webtop:
> WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
> Kernel Version:
> [email protected]#1
> 
> What system am I on? I'm running Kinetx1.0


don't focus on the 'system' or you can get misled - Kin3tx is built on a 5.8.894 system (as noted in your 'system version') but your on 5.5.893 based on your kernel, baseband and webtop

this guide is very good - Bionic Reference

edit: fixed typo to avoid confusion in future


----------



## barrmy

mikeymaxima14 said:


> I'm just having trouble getting back to stock I deleted like a dumb ass. So getting my system to stock 901 is my challenge, I just need to devote more time. Ideally if anyone had a file I can flash in CWM recovery that gets me stock. I think that will work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it's not that easy with the bionic because it's so locked down...just go through the stuff in the OP and Timmy10Shoes's thread and you'll get to what you need


----------



## Harpdoc

Timmy10shoes said:


> eclipse 2.1 works just fine on 902


Well, I this is interesting. When I tried the new Eclipse 2.1 (the 2/7/12 version), I had no data and baseband was listed as "unknown." Perhaps it was just a fluke. I guess I'll try again. Timmy10shoes, are you using the newest Eclipse with 902?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Harpdoc said:


> Well, I this is interesting. When I tried the new Eclipse 2.1 (the 2/7/12 version), I had no data and baseband was listed as "unknown." Perhaps it was just a fluke. I guess I'll try again. Timmy10shoes, are you using the newest Eclipse with 902?


yes


----------



## BrianMigs

barrmy said:


> don't focus on the 'system' or you can get misled - Kin3tx is built on a 5.8.894 system (as noted in your 'system version') but your on 5.8.893 based on your kernel, baseband and webtop
> 
> this guide is very good - Bionic Reference


I checked the reference you listed and from what I gather I'm on 5.5.893? I should've re-phrased when I said "What system am I on?", and said which "update" I guess. If I use Released Root to flash back to stock, can I apply the OTA through the zip?


----------



## barrmy

BrianMigs said:


> I checked the reference you listed and from what I gather I'm on 5.5.893? I should've re-phrased when I said "What system am I on?", and said which "update" I guess. If I use Released Root to flash back to stock, can I apply the OTA through the zip?


that was a typo on my part, sorry
you are on 5.5.893 (glad you looked  ) 
if you return your system to 5.5.893 you should be able to apply the ota

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## BrianMigs

No worries Barrmy! Thanks for the help!


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Thank you barmy and timmy10 for all the help. Two quick questions. Can I rename the backups I've created in the safestrap folder without corrupting the file. Finally I have my backup of base stock as my normal rom but it wont let me install something onto it that's functioning like eclipse 2.1.

Nooooooo! Not this again!!!!! This is my sig


----------



## barrmy

you can rename the files
safestrap wont let you install zips on the non-safe side, you need to use bootstrap for that


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Yeah renamed....now got an error trying to restore. ghey. here goes to installing ICS again


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Its a good practice to NOT rename your safestrap back-ups. It more often than not corrupts them.


----------



## CrazyGuyCD

Timmy10shoes said:


> Its a good practice to NOT rename your safestrap back-ups. It more often than not corrupts them.


I learned this about twenty minutes before you posted lol. Meh...gives me more time to mess around with it. The time stamp on the back-ups are always off so I never know whats what.


----------



## android123

I am still pretty confused. I am currently on liberty rom, on .886. How do I get to .902? thanks


----------



## Lockett

I gave this a shot and had no luck. I think it was either due to a corrupt download or because I am on Eclipse and not stock rooted. Here is a shot of the error I was getting:










EDIT: I am restoring back to .886 and am going to root and try again. I will post back when done.

EDIT 2: I'm back on .886 and cannot get it to update to .893 nor can I still update to .902. I'm at a loss right now.


----------



## nikbot

D:

well i completely borked mine...
looks like I am going to go get a battery in the morn to try and fix this...
tried using http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/173870-r3l3as3droot-43v3r-root-bionic-v2-1-a.html to get to .893 from .892 and keep getting device not found and stuck at dual core screen.. then restarts to fast boot and stuck there till bat dies with black screen and white LED.. hoping I can do something to with a full battery in AM... any suggestions?


----------



## KennyMB

Lockett said:


> I gave this a shot and had no luck. I think it was either due to a corrupt download or because I am on Eclipse and not stock rooted. Here is a shot of the error I was getting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am restoring back to .886 and am going to root and try again. I will post back when done.
> 
> EDIT 2: I'm back on .886 and cannot get it to update to .893 nor can I still update to .902. I'm at a loss right now.


I just got the same error.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

How did you restore back to. 866?


----------



## KennyMB

Fastboot and RSD Lite.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

KennyMB said:


> Fastboot and RSD Lite.


I shot you a PM


----------



## Lockett

I was able to track down the .893 FXZ and RSD got me up and running again. I just got the notification to download .902. I will go ahead and root before installing and hope all goes well.


----------



## smeech

For those using DHackers updated r3l3as3droot and need the 893 files and the link he refers to on rootzwiki is down, go here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1417116


----------



## nikbot

KennyMB said:


> Fastboot and RSD Lite.


I am in same boat, i bricked and only was able to stock recovery through RSD to the .886, now i cant do anything. what did you do to get it back on track?


----------



## barrmy

nikbot - by can't do anything do you mean it won't even flash to 5.5.893?


----------



## nikbot

barrmy said:


> nikbot - by can't do anything do you mean it won't even flash to 5.5.893?


I had to do a stock flash from RSDlite once it was looping, I have the new dhacker rom running, sans a few issues, but all is well now. Thank you for your thread and help.


----------



## barrmy

nikbot said:


> I had to do a stock flash from RSDlite once it was looping, I have the new dhacker rom running, sans a few issues, but all is well now. Thank you for your thread and help.


great! - good to hear


----------



## spiderman1

I am unable to install the update because I do not have the proper framework-res.apk file installed. Does anyone have the version of this file from the .893 update. Other than that I am stock and should be able to update.


----------



## Lakilaulea

I was wondering if anyone here might be able to help me. I've tried searching other forums and haven't found an answer yet. I'm currently on stock rooted .893 and cannot get .902. I tried both OTA when I got the notification and I also tried downloaded the file from the forum and installing it via recovery. It fails every time. I'm getting a cache blur error or a signature verification error, but lists nothing specific. I haven't frozen or got rid of any bloatware and I'm not running any custom roms. Any suggestions?


----------



## barrmy

signature verification is usually a bad file, either because it was copied/moved/renamed and got corrupted, or downloaded incorrectly...you are using *stock* recovery right, *not* safestrap or bootstrap ?

cache blue error is new to me - have you tried to wipe /cache in recovery ?

i would imagine that if you restored to 893 (make sure you use Titanium Backup to backup all your apps/data) and try again it should clear your problems


----------



## wingdo

Unable to upgrade from 901 to 902. I downloaded the 901 upgrade file from droidforums, but when running it from recovery I get an error verifying system ....
assert failed: apply.patch.check ("/system/app/AccouintAndSyncSettings.apk") then a bunch of checksum figures and an "Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip"


----------



## barrmy

wingdo said:


> Unable to upgrade from 901 to 902. I downloaded the 901 upgrade file from droidforums, but when running it from recovery I get an error verifying system ....
> assert failed: apply.patch.check ("/system/app/AccouintAndSyncSettings.apk") then a bunch of checksum figures and an "Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip"


means your not on a pure stock 901, specifically that it's looking for AccouintAndSyncSettings.apk (looks like a typo there in Account) and can't find it
you either need to unfreeze it if frozen, or find someone who's on 901 that can get you that file


----------



## wingdo

barrmy said:


> means your not on a pure stock 901, specifically that it's looking for AccouintAndSyncSettings.apk (looks like a typo there in Account) and can't find it
> you either need to unfreeze it if frozen, or find someone who's on 901 that can get you that file


That was my first thought too, but it is not the case.

http://dl.dropbox.co...01202142051.png
http://dl.dropbox.co...01202142049.png

Any help is greatly appreciated. Also, yes I re-downloaded the patch and tried that too. I didn't delete anything with 0901, I just froze everything. I did run batch defrost prior to attempting to update. I just hate the idea of going back to an earlier version and then updating, way more work than should need to be done.


----------



## Lakilaulea

barrmy said:


> signature verification is usually a bad file, either because it was copied/moved/renamed and got corrupted, or downloaded incorrectly...you are using *stock* recovery right, *not* safestrap or bootstrap ?
> 
> cache blue error is new to me - have you tried to wipe /cache in recovery ?
> 
> i would imagine that if you restored to 893 (make sure you use Titanium Backup to backup all your apps/data) and try again it should clear your problems


I tried to download the official OTA which gave me the cache blur error before I tried doing it in stock recovery where it gave me a signature error. I didn't wipe/cache in recovery; should I? I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong; I know the OTA one shouldn't have been corrupted since that's supposed to be the official one.


----------



## barrmy

hey guys, i haven't ignored your posts, but i was trying to see what else i could find since i did go from 901->893->902 personally...since 901 and 902 weren't too differen't, i had a titanium backup and sms backup/restore handy so it was pretty easy to restore everything back once it went through the motions

you absolutely need to flash ths in stock recovery, but there is no need to wipe anything - the zip handles all that for you...so if you can't flash, i'm not sure what else can be done to help..sorry


----------



## llt_droid

Just updated my Bionic from .901 to .902 with no problems whatsoever. All is looking good. Thanks for the writeup.


----------

